# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  للمشاركة : مشروع الجامع لأصح الطبعات و أفضل التحقيقات و الإستدراكات العلمية

## إسلام سالم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
منقول

لم أجد موضوعا او مقالا حديثا يجمع أسماء كل الطبعات الدقيقة ( من ناحية صحة النص )  و التحقيقات العلمية المتقنة ( مثل التعليقات و الفوائد العلمية و الحواشى ) , و ذلك من الطبعات الحالية 

و الفكرة قد راودت البعض من قبل مثل الشيخ أبى فهر السلفى  وفقه الله أن يجمع كتابا فى أصح الطبعات 

إلا أنى أرى و الله أعلم أن هذا الأمر لا زال أمامه وقتاً
كما أن الفائدة ستعم أكثر بالنسبة للعدد الكبير من طلبة العلم متصفحى الشبكة لو أفرد البعض موضوعا فى الباب 

ولا أظن أن هذا سيؤثر على كتاب الأخ الفاضل لأن الكتاب بالطبع سيكون أجمع من هذا المقال او الموضوع المتواضع , و سيكون أكثر دقة , ولا أظن هذا المقال يكون بديلا عن الكتاب 

لذا أرجو - و أرجو ألا يغضب منى الشيخ الفاضل أبو فهر السلفي - أن يضع كل من الإخوة  رابطاً أو يكتب معلومات عن أصح طبعة او نسخة و أفضل تحقيق علمي لأي كتاب من كتب العلوم و المعارف الإسلامية المختلفة من قرآن و حديث و أصول فقه و سيرة و تاريخ بمراحله المختلفة , و غيرها 
مع بذل عناية خاصة بكتب العلوم الشرعية و المعارف الإسلامية الهامة مثل تحقيقات التاريخ الإسلامى 
و ذلك وفق الضوابط التالية :

1) ذكر المحقق و ما ذكره عن أهم ملامح منهجه فى التحقيق 
مع مراعاة ألا يكون عمل المحقق - فعلياً - فى تحقيقه مرجوحا أو منتقدا من العارفين ,  أو وقع فى أخطاء كثيرة أو خطيرة

2) ألا يذكر المشارك إلا ما يثق بصحته أو يحيل إحالة مباشرة الى قائله من أهل العلم و غيرهم بالروابط و ما شابه . 

3) ذكر الدليل على أنها هى الطبعة الأصح والأتقن  , أو أن تحقيقها هو الأفضل من الناحية العلمية : كأن يذكر *مزايا منهج المحقق* 

و يمكن الإستفادة من نصائح الاخوة للشيخ أبى فهر فى مقاله التالى :
كتابي : الدليل إلى أصح الطبعات..

***

و ياليت كل من يشارك أن يتخذ المشاركات التالية ( على  سبيل المثال ) نموذجا و مثلاً فى الإسهاب فى الكلام على الطبعة التى يرشحها  و سبب تفضيلها :

تفضيل طبعة الرشد للجامع لشعب الإيمان للبيهقي على طبعة دار الكتب العلمية و ذكر السبب :

نقد طبعة الرشد لنفس الكتاب نقدا بناءً مع ذكر مزاياها و العيب فيها 
http://ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showpost.p...0&postcount=21

تفضيلها بالرغم مما سبق على ط . دار الكتب العلمية
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showpo...54&postcount=2

مجرد مشاركات جامعة للإلمام بالفكرة

----------


## إسلام سالم

*و هذا النموذج أيضاً :*

صحح نسختك من علل ابن أبى حاتم : بتحقيق فريق من  الباحثين , و رعاية سعد الحميد و خالد الجريسي

و أتمنى من سائر الكرام المشاركة الفعالة وألا يضنوا بذكر ما يجدوه من معلومات مفيدة فى هذا الشأن أولا بأول 

رجاء احتفظ بالموضوع بالمفضلة 
و السلام عليكم

----------


## إسلام سالم

*أفضل طبعات و تحقيقات البداية و النهاية لابن كثير*

و من قرأ النقاش البناء لعلم أن طبعة دار ابن كثير أفضل 

 *البداية و النهاية : طبعة دار ابن كثير أم طبعة التركي ؟

**
و يعزز ذلك : يوجد  أخطاء , و سقط فى أكثر من موضع  ل : ط . التركى (* طبعة عالم الكتب )* :
*http://majles.alukah.net/showpost.ph...8&postcount=19

المشاركة هذه من هذا الموضوع :
ما هي  أفضل طبعات البداية والنهاية لابن كثير


_هل يمكن أن يتحفنا أحد الأفاضل بتلك الطبعة لدار  ابن كثير بتحقيق فريق كبير و بإشراف  الشيخين بشار عواد معروف و عبد القادر  الأرنؤوط , قالوا أنهم طفقوا يعملون عليها أكثر من 10 سنوات
_

----------


## إسلام سالم

يمكن الإستفادة من هذا الموضوع :
*إسأل عن أفضل طبعات أي كتاب من كتب ابن تيمية وابن القيم أجيبك بإذن الله*

 و أرجو من سائر الكرام المشاركة بما لديهم أو ما يجدونه , حتى نلملم شتات الكلام هنا و هناك عن 
اصح الطبعات و أدق التحقيقات و أكثرها فائدة علمية فى موضوع جامع واحد

----------


## إسلام سالم

*روايات ونسخ الجامع الصحيح للإمام البخاري وأشهر طبعاته ومخطوطاته*

موضوع قديم لكنه مفيد , و يوجد كتاب بالشاملة هو هذا عينه 

وهذا أيضاً  قديم و لكنه مفيد ,, فقد إنتقد بعض الطبعات المتداولة منذ سنوات ::
* أصح طبعة لصحيح البخاري ( في الأسواق الآن )  *

----------


## أبو العبّاس

الموضوع بهذه الطريقة متعب وسيطول جدا هذا إن استمر ! . 
والذي أراه أن تجمع ما استطعتَ من عناوين لأحسن الطبعات جمعًا مختصرا ثم تعرضها على الإخوة بعد ترتيبها وتصنيفها فيصححوا لك ويناقشوا في ذلك . ثم تعدل فيها ما شاء الله وتجعلها بعد هذا في ملف وورد . 
مثال : 
1 الحديث 
أ - دواوين الحديث 
البخاري ط طوق النجاة 
مسلم ط التركية 
الترمذي ط بشار أو مؤسسة الرسالة >>>> هنا في حال اختلفت أقوال الإخوة . 

ب- الزوائد والمسانيد 

ج- المصطلح 
,,,,,,,,الخ 

واستفد من جمع من قد سبقك في ملتقى أهل الحديث وغيره ، ولو جعلت كتاب دليلك إلى أصح الطبعات للفوزان أصلا وزدت عليه لكان حسنا .  

وأنا مستعد أن أراجع عملك وأزيده في كتب اللغة العربية لمعرفتي بها . 
فتوكل على الله .

----------


## إسلام سالم

رأى فى محله أشكركم عليه 

و لكن لدي إقتراح آخر : هل لى بوضع الروابط مع بعض العناوين المرشدة لنتيجة 
ما فى الرابط - إن أمكننى ذلك -   ثم تساعدنى فى إعادة تهذيبه  و ترتيبه بالطريقة التى تفضلتم بها ؟

فأحياناً يكون النقاش موسع ولابد أن تقرأه لآخره و أحياناً لا يكون لدي وقت لهذه التلخيصات
 على النحو الذى تفضلت به 

شكراً لإهتمامك

----------


## أحمد بن العبد

أؤيد أبا العباس فى رأيه
فهذا الموضوع كالبحر لا ساحل له
ولوددت أن تعدل الفكرة وأبشر إن شاء الله
والتخصص أولى الخطوات للإبداع

----------


## الإسلامى

بارك الله فى الجميع
الإخوة الكرام أكثر من شهر ولم يقدم أحد أى جديد

أرجو ألا يتوقف هذا المشروع العظيم مثل غيره !
و أتمنى من الإخوة مساعدة الأخ صاحب الموضوع فالتعاون قوة
أما شخصا واحدا فقد لا يتمكن من تحقيق ما طلبه الإخوة على الوجه المنشود

و حتى لو لم يقدر على إتمامه فعلى الأقل قد قام - جزاه الله خيراً - 
بطرح الفكرة و المبادرة 
و علينا جميعاً  أن يدلى كلٌ بدلوه لإستكمال هذا المشروع العلمي

و أتمنى من الله ان يعيننى لأساعد فى ذلك على النحو المبدع الذى 
بينه الأخ  إسلام بارك الله فيه

و بورك فى كل من ساهم

----------


## أبو معاذ حسين

للرفع

----------


## الإسلامى

للتذكير

و للفائدة :
*الجامع لأصح الطبعات و أفضل التحقيقات العلمية حالياً ( للمشاركة )*

----------


## الإسلامى

ط . المطبعة العامرة ( التركية ) باستنبول لصحيح مسلم 
و نسخة ابن خير له 


http://majles.alukah.net/showpost.ph...0&postcount=37

و للمزيد يراجع :
من مقال للشيخ عبد الرحمن السديس : الكلام على طبعات صحيح مسلم القديمة و الحديثة

----------


## الإسلامى

هل من إضافة ؟

----------


## الإسلامى

أنا عاتب على كل من بالموقع 
لماذا لا نتفاعل مع المواضيع و الأفكار الهامة التى تخدم العلم جيداً و منها هذا الموضوع القيم

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

أرجووووكم ثبتوا الموضوع

----------


## الإسلامى

هناك طبعة لمسند أحمد سأذكر تفاصيلها لاحقاً 
أظن والله أعلم أنها أفضل طبعة و أنا فى سبيلى للتأكد من ذلك

----------


## الإسلامى

بل أخبرنى الشيخ يحيى خليل فى رسالة سابقة بالموقع هنا أن أفضل طبعة لمسند احمد حتى الآن هى طبعة المكنز - على علاتها -

----------


## الإسلامى

السنن الصغرى ( ط .دار التأصيل و ط .  المكتبة السلفية بلاهور)

*  	 رأي الشيخ عبد الله السعد في طبعات دار التأصيل لبعض كتب السنة*

----------


## الإسلامى

أفضل طبعة و تحقيق للبداية و النهاية لابن كثير :
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showpo...5&postcount=13

----------

